
Genius,17,develops maths theory that calculates problems faster than a COMPUTER - taivare
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3304659/Schoolboy-genius-17-develops-maths-theory-calculates-problems-faster-COMPUTER-idea-did-it.html
======
ankurdhama
Click bait title.

